# HAINAN | Evergrande Ocean Flower Island | U/C



## robja23 (Nov 15, 2013)

http://www.oceanflowerisland.com/en/about.aspx

Haven't seen anything on SSC yet about this one yet? It's all other Chinese TV, newspapers, metro ad etc. etc.

Looks a bit Dubai-esq.





















> The top cultural tourism attraction globally longed for – Ocean Flower Island, Hainan, China
> 
> With 600 international design masters and an investment of RMB 160 billion, Evergrande Group created the great century work reconstructing the global tourism layout - Ocean Flower Island, Hainan, China. It is a top cultural tourism attraction integrating the largest conference center in the world, 58 modern hotels, 7-star-level Peninsula Hotel, castle hotel in European style, the globally initiative world fairy land, wonderful marine world with 127,000㎡, water park with 23 recreation projects, large shopping mall, 6 stylish commercial streets, 8 themed food streets, tea and bar street, 28 characteristic museums, sprig cities in 5-country-style,large opera theater, music hall, film art center, Hua Xia extra-large film &TV base, large water live-action performance, 7 folklore performance squares, KTV world, ultra-large central park, rare and distinctive arboretum, European wedding manor, 40km golden coast and the natural island – Dachan Reef. It stands proud in the world, attracting the attention of the whole world and creating the everlasting sea feast.


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*Official site:*

http://www.oceanflowerisland.com/en/
Developer: *Evergrande Group *


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by and via feipeng8865

december 2015


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 知行合一
 *Knowledge and Action*

*05.30.2016*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by shumei1998

*06.08.2016*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

via shumei1998


*08.15.2016*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by shumei1998
*
11.05.2016*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

click

or here


by sxh008

* 22.05.2017 *


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

source: http://www.sohu.com/a/153174843_669776

*29.06.2017*


----------



## Lisimah (Jul 1, 2017)

Absolutely incredible :eek2:

China continues to amaze with the scale of projects :nuts:


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Woah, if Dubai is Las Vegas on steroids, Haikou is Dubai on steroids now.


----------



## Atmosphere (Mar 15, 2009)

This is simply unbelievable. I'm also amazed at how mind-boggling big projects like this completely go under our radar. I mean 4 posts, for probably one of the biggest construction sites on earth?! Makes me wonder what else is going on in China. Shit, a single one of those twisting towers would have more than 100 pages if it was build in The Netherlands, and here they casually construct DOZENS. :nuts:


----------



## Lisimah (Jul 1, 2017)

Atmosphere said:


> This is simply unbelievable. I'm also amazed at how mind-boggling big projects like this completely go under our radar. I mean 4 posts, for probably one of the biggest construction sites on earth?! Makes me wonder what else is going on in China. Shit, a single one of those twisting towers would have more than 100 pages if it was build in The Netherlands, and here they casually construct DOZENS. :nuts:


Yeah, everyone knows for example about the palm Jumeirah, but here artificial islands are not smaller - and nobody knows them!


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

Palm Jumeirah Area: 5.72 km²
Ocean Flower Island Area: 3.81 km²


----------



## Lisimah (Jul 1, 2017)

I did some calculations about the area of the island:

The length and width of the "flower" are approximately equal to 2.28 km, which gives us an area of square 5.2 km². The area of the "flower" inscribed in this square is just about 3.81 km².
But this area is only one "flower", whereas there are also "leaves", the area of which is not taken into account, and if "leaves" is added to the "flower" area, we will probably get more than palm Jumeirah with its 5.72 km²!

Or maybe "leaves" is a separate project?


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

what a crazy project. even bigger than that crazy fish island close to Xiamen.


----------



## Julito-dubai (May 30, 2006)

This is how I imagined Dubailand ten years back....

This even exceeds expectations of both Dubailand and Palm Jumeirah combined. I hope for some iconic 800+ building on the mainland CBD area...!


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 陈小琳 on 500px









by 陈小琳 on 500px














by 陈小琳 on 500px




​


----------



## gao7 (Jun 29, 2016)

Ocean Flower Island under construction


----------



## 2mchris (Jun 18, 2016)

There is a second thread for the same topic here in the forum: YANGPU BAY (HAINAN) | Ocean Flower Island | U/C


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^
I've merged the two threads.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 天客炎 on 500px









by 天客炎 on 500px









by 天客炎 on 500px


​


----------



## kony (Jan 18, 2003)

mind-blowing !!!


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 昌哥 on 500px








by 昌哥 on 500px








by 昌哥 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 拾斤 on 500px








by 拾斤 on 500px








by 拾斤 on 500px




​


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

My grandma went here in December!








海花岛上 by 静远 on 500px.com


----------



## gao7 (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Speechless.♥ (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 红墙 on 500px








by 红墙 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 红墙 on 500px








by 红墙 on 500px 



​


----------



## WuhanMilitaryOlympics19 (Mar 26, 2020)

Opening date?


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

WuhanMilitaryOlympics19 said:


> Opening date?


^^
It's alreday in operation, albeit some parts are still under construction.











by 狒狒猫 on 500px








by 狒狒猫 on 500px




​


----------



## gao7 (Jun 29, 2016)

WuhanMilitaryOlympics19 said:


> Opening date?


Some parts are already open.


----------



## 2mchris (Jun 18, 2016)

I found a website with a lot of information and pictures to the themepark upcoming on Ocean Flower Island.

It is too much, to post everything so there is the website:
Ocean Flower Island Fairyland construction updates (themeparx.com)


----------



## gao7 (Jun 29, 2016)

Night scene


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 龙卷风神点 on 500px








by 龙卷风神点 on 500px








by 龙卷风神点 on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 龙卷风神点 on 500px








by 龙卷风神点 on 500px








by 龙卷风神点 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 柳叶 on 500px








by 柳叶 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 梅涵Eaton on 500px








by Teddy_yu on 500px



​


----------



## WuhanMilitaryOlympics19 (Mar 26, 2020)

I wonder what's the future of this project since Evergrande is going bankrupt


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@little universe, @A Chicagoan, this is a chinese version of Dubai


----------



## INFERNAL ELF (Aug 2, 2011)

Fantastic Development Looks like Dubai but more Disney. Really cool that they dared make such a crazy dreamland like this.

But Ironically enough it seems that Evergrande is gonna go Bankrupt just like the Last World famous Artificial island developer Nakheel in Dubai.😅


----------



## webeagle12 (Oct 1, 2007)

Well this thread aged very well. RIP this project


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

Guys what do you mean the project will die?? 90% of it is already do anyway...


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

This project will be likely sold to the local government owned company to carry on construction and operation in order to pay back the debts of Evergrande.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

lawdefender said:


> This project will be likely sold to the local government owned company to carry on construction and operation in order to pay back the debts of Evergrande.


so...at least, will this project be concluded? I am relieved


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Hilton Hainan Haihua Island opened on 2021-12-3


Hilton Haihua Island

As a landmark building on Haihua Island, the Hilton Hainan Haihua Island adopts twin towers design to perfectly integrate natural aesthetics and architectural aesthetics. It is a unique twin-tower hotel on the sea in the world. The 80-meter-highest viewpoint on the whole island can bring you beautiful scenery. Panoramic view. At the same time, the hotel is equipped with the world's most abundant cultural and tourism facilities such as theme parks, shopping and food, coastal entertainment, cultural performances, etc., providing tourists with high-end customized, diversified and innovative tourist hotel vacation experiences.

Hilton Hainan Haihua Island has 405 exquisite guest rooms and suites, 3 specialty restaurants, 2 lounges and complete entertainment facilities. Guests can enjoy high-quality exquisite experience and comfortable and pleasant staying time. In addition, the hotel is also equipped with a 510-square-meter column-free banquet hall and 8 meeting rooms of different specifications, which can fully meet the different needs of conference and wedding guests. It is an ideal choice for trendy cocktails, pool parties, and social gatherings.






海南再添新地标! 海花岛希尔顿酒店来啦！！_旅游_客房_度假


目前，岛上已开放童世界海洋乐园、童世界水上王国、欧堡酒店、博物馆群、娱乐中心、国际会议中心、国际会展中心、风情商业街、风情饮食街、茗茶酒吧街、运动健身中心、双子沙滩、珍奇特色植物园、五国温泉城、婚礼庄园、游艇…




www.sohu.com


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Hainan Haihua Island is a one-stop tourism and vacation destination that integrates 28 major formats such as "food, lodging, travel, shopping, entertainment, and cultural activities". It has been listed as one of the key tourist resorts in the "14th Five-Year Plan" of Hainan Province. one.

Since the trial operation on New Year's Day this year, the rich business formats and high-quality products have rapidly increased the popularity of Haihua Island, and it has received nearly 5 million tourists.

According to the report released by Kuaishou, Hainan Haihua Island ranked first on the "May 1st" hot spots; this year’s Dragon Boat Festival, Haihua Island Children’s World Water Kingdom has skyrocketed in search for Ctrip, becoming a star product recommended by Ctrip and setting a record for Hainan Water A new record for the number of people entering the park on a single day;

During the National Day Golden Week, Haihua Island received more than 210,000 tourists, ranking it among the best in Hainan's scenic spots. At present, the island has opened Children’s World Ocean Park, Children’s World Water Kingdom, Aalborg Hotel, Museums, Entertainment Center, International Conference Center, International Convention and Exhibition Center, Fengqing Commercial Street, Fengqing Food Street, Tea Bar Street, and Sports Fitness Center , Twin Beach, Rare and Featured Botanical Garden, Five-Country Hot Spring City, Wedding Manor, Yacht Club, Unpowered Paradise and many other formats.






海南再添新地标! 海花岛希尔顿酒店来啦！！_旅游_客房_度假


目前，岛上已开放童世界海洋乐园、童世界水上王国、欧堡酒店、博物馆群、娱乐中心、国际会议中心、国际会展中心、风情商业街、风情饮食街、茗茶酒吧街、运动健身中心、双子沙滩、珍奇特色植物园、五国温泉城、婚礼庄园、游艇…




www.sohu.com





Haihua Island Children's World Ocean Park











Haihua Island Oubao Hotel











Haihua Island Five Nations Hot Spring City











Haihua Island Sports and Fitness Center











Haihua Island Entertainment Center











Haihua Island Yacht Club










Haihua Island Botanical Garden












Haihua Island Museum


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Part of Evergrande’s plush sea resort project in Hainan Island ordered to shut down *
Global Times _Excerpt_
Jan 3, 2022

The tourism development unit under the debt-stricken China Evergrande Group was ordered to remove its mega resort project in Danzhou, South China's Hainan Province, according to an administrative penalty notice issued by local authorities citing the company's unlawful means of obtaining the project certificate.

According to the notice, which has been circulating online since the weekend, the project - covering 434,941.46 square meters or 39 buildings of the Ocean Flower Island, an artificial archipelago in Danzhou, the world's largest of its kind - was ordered to be demolished within 10 days.

In response, Evergrande Fairyland Group said late Monday that the penalty only targeted 39 buildings of the No.2 Island, and did not involve other land development of the project, meaning houses that have been settled by 60,567 home buyers and not yet settled by 628 owners will not be affected.

More : Update: Part of Evergrande’s plush sea resort project in Hainan Island ordered to shut down - Global Times


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 樂樂 on 500px








by 逸心峰 on 500px








by 粗茶淡饭 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by crow on 500px



​


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

“丑陋建筑”海花岛39栋楼拆除风波：文旅地产狂飙落幕？


“丑陋建筑”海花岛39栋楼拆除风波：文旅地产狂飙落幕？



finance.sina.com.cn





The shape of Evergrande Ocean Flower Island is like flowers blooming at sea, with a total area of about 7.8 square kilometers, equivalent to the size of more than a dozen Forbidden City. The largest island No. 1 is in the shape of five petals, Island No. 2 and Island No. 3 are shaped like leaves, and the bridge into the sea is like the stem of a flower, connecting this sea kingdom with the city land.

This is the first cultural tourism project of Evergrande Group. Evergrande's promotional materials show that on the first day of the new year in 2012, when Xu Jiayin, the chairman of the board of directors, could not sleep at night, he collected leaves, flowers and other materials, repeatedly conceived of the sea, and drew a sketch of Haihua Island. Haihua Island relies entirely on reclamation to form offshore islands. According to the plan, Island 1 is equipped with theme parks, shopping malls, museums, hotels, hot springs and other leisure and resort facilities, Island 2 is mainly for civilian residences and holiday apartments, and Island 3 is covered with private beach villas.


In 2009, Xu Jiayin launched the Ocean Flower Island project. At that time, a document from the Danzhou Municipal Government predicted that the construction of the Haihua Island project would greatly promote the development of tourism in Danzhou and even the entire Hainan Province. The construction of the project would add more than 100,000 jobs. The passenger flow is expected to reach 2 million per year, and the presence of related industries will play a huge role in stabilizing the long-term tax revenue of Danzhou. Evergrande plans to invest a total of 160 billion yuan to build Haihua Island into the world's largest, highest-grade and most complete "top tourist destination that people in the world yearn for." Hierarchical needs, "to create a never-ending feast at sea."

Similar to the business model of other cultural and tourism projects, Haihua Island has invested such a large amount of capital that it wants to use the real estate sales of Island 2 and 3 as the engine to bring about a quick return of funds. Li Jiahang (pseudonym), a former employee, introduced that the ticket revenue of the tourism project on Island 1 and the rental of shops are thin, and the payment cycle is long.

In November 2015, the advertisements of Haihua Island were continuously put on 6 channels of CCTV, on average dozens of times a day. At the opening of Haihua Island Real Estate, more than 100,000 people came to see houses. In just 10 days, nearly 30,000 houses were sold, and the transaction amount reached 12.2 billion. On average, one house was sold every 3.2 seconds, refreshing the world. (6.870, 0.01, 0.15%) The record for a property sale.

But then, Haihua Island encountered a crisis because it touched the red line of ecological protection. From August 10 to September 10, 2017, the Central Environmental Protection Inspectorate conducted the first round of inspections in Hainan Province, criticizing the Danzhou government and the marine department for the “breakdown into parts” of the Henghai Flower Island for illegal approval. Law of the People's Republic of China on the Administration of the Use of Sea Areas, reclamation projects over 50 hectares must be submitted to the State Council for approval. At that time, the Danzhou government and the marine department divided the reclamation project into 36 sub-projects with an area of less than 27 hectares.

In September 2018, the Danzhou Environmental Protection Bureau imposed a fine of 50,000 yuan on Evergrande because Evergrande started construction of 39 buildings on Island 2 without handling the EIA documents.

In 2020, Hainan Province ordered Danzhou City to implement the rectification of 39 residential buildings on Haihua Island. In May 2020, Danzhou City issued a shutdown order for 39 residential buildings and withdrew their pre-sale licenses, and the project was completely suspended for sale.

In early January 2022, an administrative penalty decision issued by the Comprehensive Administrative Law Enforcement Bureau of Danzhou City, Hainan Province showed that the planning licenses for 39 buildings that were illegally obtained for the project had been revoked, and the relevant developers were ordered to demolish within 10 days. On January 4, Evergrande applied for administrative reconsideration, which is still being processed, and the building has not been demolished.

39 illegal buildings to be demolished and surrounding wasteland


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

The render of the project 










Residential apartments on the island 
























“丑陋建筑”海花岛39栋楼拆除风波：文旅地产狂飙落幕？


“丑陋建筑”海花岛39栋楼拆除风波：文旅地产狂飙落幕？



finance.sina.com.cn


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

A reporter from Hainan Daily learned from relevant departments in Danzhou that recently, the reconsideration authority has made a decision to change the original demolition to confiscation in accordance with the law on the administrative reconsideration of the 39 buildings on Haihua Island.









海花岛39栋楼行政复议决定已作出


海花岛39栋楼行政复议决定已作出




news.sina.com.cn


----------



## 2mchris (Jun 18, 2016)

In times where to think about sustainability and saving resources it is a very smart decision.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by GUOCHAO on 500px








by GUOCHAO on 500px








by GUOCHAO on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by GUOCHAO on 500px








by GUOCHAO on 500px

​


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Authorities turn seized home towers at Evergrande's resort island to rental, commercial use *
_Excerpt_
Nov 8, 2022

HONG KONG (Reuters) - Almost 40 residential buildings of China Evergrande Group's mega resort project on Hainan island seized by the local government will be completed for rental housing, serviced apartments and commercial activities.

In December, the government of Danzhou city ordered demolition of 39 towers in the Ocean Flower Island development, containing roughly 3,900 of the project's 65,000 homes, because of environmental and construction violations.

Ocean Flower Island is the world's largest artificial resort island and has been under development by Evergrande for nearly $13 billion.

More : Authorities turn seized home towers at Evergrande's resort island to rental, commercial use


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm glad those buildings will not be demolished, but instead used to house people. It would have otherwise been a great waste of resources.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Evergrande aims to win approval for restructuring proposals early next year *
_Excerpt_

HONG KONG, Nov 28 (Reuters) - Embattled property developer China Evergrande Group 3333.HK aims to win creditors' support for its debt restructuring proposals by as early as the end of February, the company's lawyers said on Monday.

Once China's top-selling developer, Evergrade is now at the centre of the country's property sector crisis. Its $22.7 billion worth of offshore debt, including loans and private bonds, is deemed to be in default after missed payments late last year.

With few fresh funding options and slowing property sales, Evergrande, which has $300 billion in total liabilities, began one of China's biggest debt-restructuring processes this year.

More : Evergrande aims to win approval for restructuring proposals early next year


----------

